

Do You Need Another Micro-Social Network App? You Might. Try Kibits. - gthuang1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2012/03/29/kibits-cuts-through-the-chatter-with-new-micro-social-network-app/

======
joshbaptiste
of course, coming soon for Android, sigh..

